# liquid co2 vs. gas co2



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

I've never heard of anyone using liquid co2 and not sure how that might work (liquid carbon but not liquid co2). Doesn't the pressure inside the tank cause the liquid to turn into a gaseous state? Not sure how you could prevent that. Also have to wonder if you could continue to use the same style regulator if you wanted to use the liquid co2; and how would you ensure even dispersion of the liquid co2 inside of your aquarium?

I also think your redundancy system is overkill. I dont see how having 3 solenoids is going to prevent you from overgassing? The solenoid will allow you to have the system on a timer so it can be turned on or off according to your lighting schedule; but it wont affect the flow of co2. I also think 2 needle valves is counter productive. After the gas passes through the first NV how long is going to take to build up enough pressure to then flow through your second valve?


----------



## 691175002 (Apr 28, 2009)

Liquid CO2 cannot exist below 75PSI so if you somehow managed to introduce some into your tank you would most likely end up with a small explosion.


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

You dont need a siphon in your tank, the liquid would flow into your reg, where it would depressurize, expand, and then explode your regulator into pieces. Use a co2 tank from a brewing place, not one that has a siphon tube.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

sohankpatel said:


> You dont need a siphon in your tank,


unless you have the tank upside down....


----------



## thedjfish (Jan 20, 2016)

lksdrinker said:


> I've never heard of anyone using liquid co2 and not sure how that might work (liquid carbon but not liquid co2). Doesn't the pressure inside the tank cause the liquid to turn into a gaseous state? Not sure how you could prevent that. Also have to wonder if you could continue to use the same style regulator if you wanted to use the liquid co2; and how would you ensure even dispersion of the liquid co2 inside of your aquarium?
> 
> I also think your redundancy system is overkill. I dont see how having 3 solenoids is going to prevent you from overgassing? The solenoid will allow you to have the system on a timer so it can be turned on or off according to your lighting schedule; but it wont affect the flow of co2. I also think 2 needle valves is counter productive. After the gas passes through the first NV how long is going to take to build up enough pressure to then flow through your second valve?


well with what I been reading about the Milwaukee and other branded solenoids staying stuck open after the solenoid should been closed, that's where redundancy comes into play, do I want to go to sleep and wake up to a solenoid stuck open? and knowing I could of been prepared and prevented it? or go to sleep and not worry?
I think your missing my point of redundancy, all 3 solenoids will be on the same time and all 3 will open and close at the same time, just if one fails I don't have to worry that its stuck open.

needle valves are just that a valve, not spring loaded, but hand turned. so I am not getting what your saying about building up pressure to flow thru? 

I have to tell you back in my aquarium shop days I used to build tanks and systems, I was fish breeder in the Chicago area. so I am not a newbie to game.
I was curious about liquid co2 and figured it would change from liquid to gas before it made it to the tank. being that the airgas dealer brought it up, figured I would ask since I never encountered that question before.


----------



## skyjacker07 (Dec 30, 2015)

The dip tubes are used with things like the paintball co2 tanks, it allows liquid into their smaller tank, and when it's used causes more pressure for higher ball speed.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Also to transfer liq. CO2 from one tank to another...like the paintball thing.
Say a 20Lb "storage" tank to fill smaller cylinders..


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Well, 3 solenoids is overkill. Very few ...in fact, I can't remember reading about anybody that does ...use two solenoids in series. But, you do have a point - if one fails to close, the second would do so. When normally closed solenoid valves fail to close, it's because something gets stuck, and usually when that happens, the solenoid ends up *mostly* closed, but not completely. This is especially true with miniature pneumatic solenoids, that may use the existing gas pressure to help them close and stay closed (I'm taking a pneumatics/hydraulics class right now - pretty neat stuff!). And if there's an electronic failure, the pressure (and spring) will keep the valve closed, rather than open. But, two solenoids *does* provide an extra safety layer in case of a mechanical (not electrical) failure, in that when it's *supposed* to be off, it will definitely be completely off. But 3, as I said, is definitely overkill.

As needle valves go, two in series is also totally unnecessary. Remember that these valves regulate flow, not pressure. If the first valve allows for more flow than the second valve, you'll end up with as much pressure between the two valves as there is before the first valve, rendering the first valve useless. If the second valve allows for more flow than the first valve, then the flow that the first valve allows through will have little impedance from the second valve, rendering the second valve (mostly) useless.

Liquid CO2 in a regulator would be a Very Bad Thing. Getting the liquid CO2 to stay liquid past the regulator would be an impressive - and likely extremely short-lived - feat.

However, I do like that you're thinking outside the box. Keep it up!


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

What it you mixed up some carbonated water, ala sodastream...... just kidding


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

This sounds like the reaction I get when I go to pick up a part that I'm not quite sure of versus what happens when my wife goes to pick up the same. The guy at the counter may expect me to know all the fine details before producing anything while my wife can go in and just barely know what is wanted and they will jump through hoops and bring out six different items to let her choose. 
For some, it's just a guy thing to prove how little we as customers know and how much they know. After all they ARE store clerks and professionals!


----------



## Ukelay1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Liquid injecting would put way to much Co2 into your tank, vapour injection is far more controlled and efficient. Liquid Co2 is just compressed Co2 and had all the heat removed from it. Allowing the molecules to bunch up without spacing, which allows you to put more Co2 into a bottle compared to vapour filling. Once that liquid would enter your tank it would begind to expand rapidly and possibly flash freeze. 

This is how a refrigerator works by the way haha when liquid changes to vapour it absorbs heat.


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

I have two miwaukee regulators and friends who have there's for 5 and 8 yrs. with no end of tank dump and of the many hobbyists I know they have never heard of this so I consider it a hoax or scare tactic unless i hear from someone I know who not full of bs.


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

thedjfish said:


> well with what I been reading about the Milwaukee and other branded solenoids staying stuck open after the solenoid should been closed, that's where redundancy comes into play, do I want to go to sleep and wake up to a solenoid stuck open? and knowing I could of been prepared and prevented it? or go to sleep and not worry?
> I think your missing my point of redundancy, all 3 solenoids will be on the same time and all 3 will open and close at the same time, just if one fails I don't have to worry that its stuck open.


I understand the idea behind the redundancy. But, if a particular item is known to fail, using three of them as a preventative measure seems like a waste. You're setting up 3 potential failures! Luckily I've not had to deal (yet) with a solenoid failing. You might want to look into using a PH controller if this aspect is concerning you that much.


----------

